# ما معنى الاحرف التاليهbtu/hr



## دلع الحلو (18 نوفمبر 2007)

مامعنى كلمة​ BTU/HR​
الجواب​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الوحدة الحرارية البريطانية[/FONT] : BTU[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ب- بي تي يو[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ويمثل طن التبريد معدل التبريد الناتج عن ذوبان طن من الجليد خلال 24 ساعة[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]طن تبريد واحد = 12,000 بي. تي. يو لكل ساعة = 3,024 كيلو كالوري / ساعة[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]هي الوحدة التي يدلل بها على القدرة على التبريد، ( ويمثل طن التبريد معدل التبريد الناتج عن ذوبان طن من الجليد خلال 24 ساعة[/FONT] )​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]- كالوري: هي كمية الحرارة اللازمة لرفع حرارة جرام واحد من الماء درجة 




:78: عراقي :12: وافتخر :78:​[/FONT]


----------



## حسام الدينن (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شاكرين جدا


----------



## محمد ثامر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلموووووووووووا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

دلع الحلو قال:


> مامعنى كلمة​BTU/HR
> 
> الجواب​
> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الوحدة الحرارية البريطانية
> ...



استسمحك عذرا بابداء ملاحظة: عتقد انه يتزجي ازالة الفواصل في
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]طن تبريد واحد = 12,000 بي. تي. يو لكل ساعة = 3,024 كيلو كالوري / ساعة[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لتصبح[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]طن تبريد واحد = 12000 بي. تي. يو لكل ساعة = 3024 كيلو كالوري / ساعة[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وذلك حتى لا يحدث فهم خاطىء لدى المبتدئين[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]كما اضيف ان الحروف btu هي اختصار للكلمات الانجليزية BRITISH THERMAL UNIT [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]البي تي يو: هي وحدة كمية حرارة وتساوي كمية الحرارة اللازمة لرفع درجة حرارة 1 باوند (رطل انجليزي) من الماء درجة فهرنهايتية واحدة[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الكيلو كالوري: كمية الحرارة اللازمة لرفع 1 كيلوغرام من الماء درجة مئوية واحدة[/FONT]​


----------



## تامر محمد محمد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي المساعده


----------



## hasona8040 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## خالد العسيلي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## خالد بلعيد (14 أكتوبر 2008)

btu/hr is Explaned as (British Thermal Unit for every hour in Use the cooling systems in general.


----------



## شربة ماء (19 أكتوبر 2008)

it means British Thermal Unit per Hour
1BTU/Hr=0.293076Watt


----------



## hooold (22 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكركم على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## A.MEGUD (16 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A.MEGUD (16 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------

